# Help locating dash screws for 69 gto



## Boss_hoss (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm finishing up restoration on my 69 and trying to track down some missing fasteners for the dash. Anybody have info/specs on the 3 screws that screw in at the top of the instrument cluster and secure the drive side of the dash. For clarification one screws in above the speedo, one above the tach/dash clock. And one above the fuel,temp oil pressure guage. I can't find anything on them and most I've seen have them removed and never put back.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Should know this off top my head, but been a few years since reinstalled a '69 dash. Will need to do some parts number checking in the Master Parts books, but believe those screws may be same as used in '70-72's. If that's the case, have dash asm coming out of a '70 first of the week.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

No one's going to ever see them unless they remove them - the most they'll be able to see are the screw heads. I'd use countersunk panhead phillips head stainless steel sheet metal screws, big enough to bite into the slots in the metal part of the dash where they go, and long enough to reach --- and call it good.

Bear


----------

